# Where to get RAW for in DC/MD/NOVA



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

For folks in the DC/MD/NOVA area who feed RAW..... where is the best place to get the best deals in RAW food? Is there a distribution center/processing place near by?


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Google Hartman Meat Co in DC. They have excellent prices especially on chicken. There's a bunch of other meat markets right in that same area. Contact Hartman before you go, they have weird hours and I can't think of exactly what they are at the moment.

Do you feed Blue Ridge Beef? There's a dealer in Chantilly that has pretty good prices on ground chubs. Google Best of Breed LLC. 

You could also look into Big Dan's Trucking. They're not local (Minnesota) but their prices are super cheap (shipping isn't bad either). They use downed cows from local ranchers, if you call them they will kindly answer any questions you may have.

Hope this helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

E.Hatch said:


> Google Hartman Meat Co in DC. They have excellent prices especially on chicken. There's a bunch of other meat markets right in that same area. Contact Hartman before you go, they have weird hours and I can't think of exactly what they are at the moment.
> 
> Do you feed Blue Ridge Beef? There's a dealer in Chantilly that has pretty good prices on ground chubs. Google Best of Breed LLC.
> 
> ...


Thanks a whole lot for this info E.Hatch. I am actually getting a pup soon and want to start him off on RAW from the get go. So I am just trying to get my ducks in a row before it comes.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

K9 Kravings is made in Baltimore.....you can buy it direct I believe

Lee


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

You're welcome  Read through the files on this forum about what other raw feeders feed. There's a TON of info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> K9 Kravings is made in Baltimore.....you can buy it direct I believe
> 
> Lee


Yes it is. I haven't bought direct from them but have found it at Big Bad Woof in Takoma Park. Also, Haus Juris (my breeder) sells it. Linus loves it and has been thriving on it.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Mister C! Glad to hear Linus is doing well! You'll have to catch me up on how training is going soon.

I don't feed K9 kraving because it contains a lot of vegetables. I figure if I'm going to pay that kind of money for premade raw I'd rather put my money into the meat and then add veggies myself if I were to choose to. 

Just depends on what works for you and your dog I suppose 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

